

Google Plus Is Irrelevant - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2014/09/google-plus-is-irrelevant.html

======
seren
Title might be true, but the analysis is really flawed. Why would you have to
search for "Google Plus" on Google when you have a direct link in every google
app. It does not make sense.

